# Sup from Vancouver BC



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

hello guys, I've been surfing around looking for a good board forum site for a while and so far this one takes the cake. I look forward to contributing, long live the ride!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome to the crazy forum.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

YO :thumbsup:


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey man, welcome.

There are lots of people here from Vancouver so you'll fit in nicely. Actually I kinda wonder why if there are so many of us from Van why we don't ride together. Ah well.

Enjoy


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

oi vancouverites.....

i need somewhere to live and work.....

give me ideas and if they work out for me, i give you many beers!

:thumbsup:A ROCK SOLID PAOLO PROMISE!:thumbsup:

closing date: March 1st!


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

I love many beers! work is pretty broad. What type of work are you looking for? I'm assuming a non minimum wage one, cause those are a dime a dozen. Maybe check out workopolis or something? Did I mention I love many beers?


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have been looking at new westminster neighbourhoods (along with burnaby, surrey, richmond and even coquitlam....)

i am on the verge of sending off my _canadianized _resume to all of the usual agents and online recruitment search engines, but wondered if any fellow sliders had some 'inside information'.

my work is in construction paper pushing.... architecture and general bureaucracy etc.... attention to details and being a paid pedant. i am not averse to minimum wage and so could even tolerate snowboard instructing for a while.... although i cannot speak chinese.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Kind of a rushed post as I have to run to my next class.

I myself unfortunately have no "inside" info on jobs as i'm still in school and have not really been looking into work just yet, hopefully someone else does. But, on the topic of snowboard instructing, i'm sure the local hills are hiring. 

Maybe send out the resume and see what comes up? You may find something good and if not just keep on looking.


----------

